# Writing "cave" post your pics here



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

After posting about isolation to this forum and getting an idea for how much I share some tendencies with you guys, I figure I'd post a pic of my work space. The very fact that someone used the term "Cave" is an indicator to me that I'm not alone in how I work! Some of my friends will come over on a sunny day to find the curtains drawn, all lights off, and my fingers pounding away on the keyboard. My first novel, which is just getting the cover done now, is 85,000 words and I started it last August, but really pounded it out from December-March.










It's a stand station, and I alternate standing and sitting.

I feel my most comfortable and relaxed when I'm writing, I also hate being disturbed!

Maybe some of you are also somewhat bipolar people, and feed off odd surroundings and art around you. I need to be stimulated in life or I just get bored and grow apathetic.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow, sicklove.  That's some monitor you have there!  Are you a gamer as well?

I'm sure I'm in the minority, but I use an old-fashioned pen and paper.  I write about 10-12 two-sided pages, and then type up what I have.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

I have few favorite spots as my humble writing partner usually comes with me. I write on my beautiful laptop, which looks like the one below.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay, so I'm a bit spoiled. This is my writing space.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Mike ... you and your wife share a beautiful office!  It's stunning!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Michael, beautiful office!!  Brian...  nice try.  Going for the "institutional look," are we?  Nice of you to cover up your Solitaire games, though.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

My little cave...I even cleaned it up for you guys!


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Jena H said:


> Brian... nice try. Going for the "institutional look," are we? Nice of you to cover up your Solitaire games, though.


lol Not really my choice. I write when we're not doing anything else at work (it's either that or watch TV, play on the cell phone, or what not), and I work in a 911 dispatch center. Had to block out anything... potentially sensitive...


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> My little cave...I even cleaned it up for you guys!


That's pretty cool.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

MichaelWallace said:


> That's pretty cool.


Thanks! I admit I had to pretty it up last week - I got a major deal with a third party marketer for my non-fiction science curriculum and they wanted a picture for their website. It was pretty plain until that happened - but it's real colorful now, so I like it.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Thanks! I admit I had to pretty it up last week - I got a major deal with a third party marketer for my non-fiction science curriculum and they wanted a picture for their website. It was pretty plain until that happened - but it's real colorful now, so I like it.


I like that it looks both whimsical and yet professionally done at the same time. So are those non-fiction projects you've worked on?


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

MichaelWallace said:


> I like that it looks both whimsical and yet professionally done at the same time. So are those non-fiction projects you've worked on?


Yes, I own a homeschool science curriculum company and I write "unit studies" which are like worktexts for science. I have hundreds of them...
I'd put a link in my sig, except I'm hiding from my customers. Sometimes you just need a place to say what you think...


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is making me jealous.

I wonder if I could break out of my current slump if I moved the operation off the couch...


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

Rachel Schurig said:


> This thread is making me jealous.
> 
> I wonder if I could break out of my current slump if I moved the operation off the couch...


ditto.

What I really want is a separate lockable office. I'm insanely insecure in person and I really want to post book covers and have an idea board, etc... but I can't even keep the screen up when working if someone comes into my office, err, the living room. Heck, I even hid my ARC's the minute the postman dropped them on the doorstep.

It's like writing it the addiction we all know I have, but we don't talk about it so long as I keep it hidden


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

My 'cave.' IKEA pretty much made it all possible.  For a very organized person, though, my desks have always been chaotic. Systematic disorganization, I'll call it....
Fun post/share idea!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

I keep the desktop messy, my kid the floor ...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

Eric C said:


> I keep the desktop messy, my kid the floor ...


Nice, windows out to a garden!

Behind my computer screen, about 15 feet away, I have a window out to a dirty alley, letting in a symphony of traffic noises, homeless people screaming, seagull calls, and train sounds


----------



## Emma Daniels (Jan 21, 2011)

I am so loving all the caves, but I won't be posting a picture of mine, since we are renovating, and just about everything in the house has been squeezed into the study while they botch up our kitchen renovations. Five weeks and it's still not done. Suffice to say not much writing has been getting done. Too hard to write with builders trampling through the house, and the sounds of hammers and saws in the background.


----------



## SwordJazz (Mar 15, 2012)

NickSpalding said:


>


Nice caves.



JanneCO said:


> My little cave...I even cleaned it up for you guys!


I could live in that cave for some weeks.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd snap a picture of mine but I'm afraid I might hurt my camera. Way too much mess!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Eric C said:


> I keep the desktop messy, my kid the floor ...


Love it! And as much as I love my German windows that are better than anything I've ever personally found in the U.S., yours seriously rock...and now I want them.  Love all of the natural light and the huge tabletop work space.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

My eyes would kill me if I worked on a small screen.

I stand with my eyes about 2.5-3 feet from my 50" plasma, I virtually never suffer from any eye strain.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Savannah_Page said:


> Love it! And as much as I love my German windows that are better than anything I've ever personally found in the U.S., yours seriously rock...and now I want them.  Love all of the natural light and the huge tabletop work space.


Thank you. There's light all over the house, including six skylights. Enough glass we never throw stones.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

My writing office is...different. Cave is probably close, but I would probably go with burrow.

Thanks to the OP! I was wondering what to post on my blog soon, so this will fit perfectly.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Every one of you made me jealous.  Except for you ... Spider woman.  Or Spider man.  Sorry, I clicked away so fast, I didn't catch anything but "Death by Cupcake".


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

Dam_Good said:


> My writing office is...different. Cave is probably close, but I would probably go with burrow.


What camera are you using? I think I'm sea sick


----------



## Hilary Thomson (Nov 20, 2011)

You people must have cleaned up for those photos.  My worktable has about a hundred notes scattered all over it, and never looks anything even remotely neat.  My  theory is, the messier you are, the better you are at writing.  Sort of a "My inspirational cup overfloweth and has disgorged everywhere," notion.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

Hilary Thomson said:


> You people must have cleaned up for those photos. My worktable has about a hundred notes scattered all over it, and never looks anything even remotely neat. My theory is, the messier you are, the better you are at writing. Sort of a "My inspirational cup overfloweth and has disgorged everywhere," notion.


I put all my notes on my iPhone, I barely use paper anymore outside of post-it notes.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hilary Thomson said:


> You people must have cleaned up for those photos. My worktable has about a hundred notes scattered all over it, and never looks anything even remotely neat. My theory is, the messier you are, the better you are at writing. Sort of a "My inspirational cup overfloweth and has disgorged everywhere," notion.


I done told ya I prettied it up for the photo shoot - this is what it looked like a month ago...


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

I love this thread! Especially JanneCO's "before and after" pics! I've thought of setting up a webcam to capture a day of me writing, with all the head-scratching and coffee-drinking and me staring blankly at anything but my document.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

That is awesome!  I love before and afters.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> I done told ya I prettied it up for the photo shoot - this is what it looked like a month ago...


I should award a prize to the person who can accurately count how many Diet Pepsi cans are scattered around my desk...


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> I should award a prize to the person who can accurately count how many Diet Pepsi cans are scattered around my desk...


Sort of like a Where's Waldo event?  I can sympathize with the soda can clutter..


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

I see 8!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Cool pics, but you guys have got to be kidding with all these desks and chairs. I need someplace comfortable like a couch or in bed with the laptop. I wouldn't know what to post a picture of. I write at the counter in the kitchen while whatever the wife and I are making for dinner is simmering or baking. I write in a chair in the living room on Saturday mornings until the sun comes through the window and I have to move to the couch. If it's nice out, I write outside on the deck. Evenings I write in the bedroom on the loveseat, unless the wife isn't home because then there's enough room on the bed for me and the dogs. Early Sunday mornings I write in MY bedroom. (yeah, the wife and I sleep apart, because we have almost 400 lbs. worth of dogs, and they kick me off) The computer in the den is the one that has the internet on it, so I go in there to look stuff up. And most of my books are down in the basement, so I go down there to find books like text books from college and anything other than the thesaurus, dictionary, and a couple other books which the wife allows me to keep upstairs But I'd never work down there because it's unfinished and the dogs do their stuff down there on rainy days and no matter how much Pine Sol you use, it still don't smell just right. (no way would she let me have all my books all over the place.) So, my cave encompasses about half the house.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

vrabinec said:


> Cool pics, but you guys have got to be kidding with all these desks and chairs. I need someplace comfortable like a couch or in bed with the laptop. I wouldn't know what to post a picture of. I write at the counter in the kitchen while whatever the wife and I are making for dinner is simmering or baking. I write in a chair in the living room on Saturday mornings until the sun comes through the window and I have to move to the couch. If it's nice out, I write outside on the deck. Evenings I write in the bedroom on the loveseat, unless the wife isn't home because then there's enough room on the bed for me and the dogs. Early Sunday mornings I write in MY bedroom. (yeah, the wife and I sleep apart, because we have almost 400 lbs. worth of dogs, and they kick me off) The computer in the den is the one that has the internet on it, so I go in there to look stuff up. And most of my books are down in the basement, so I go down there to find books like text books from college and anything other than the thesaurus, dictionary, and a couple other books which the wife allows me to keep upstairs But I'd never work down there because it's unfinished and the dogs do their stuff down there on rainy days and no matter how much Pine Sol you use, it still don't smell just right. (no way would she let me have all my books all over the place.) So, my cave encompasses about half the house.


You lost me a 'dog poo in the basement'. I can't write near poo.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Dam_Good said:


> I see 8!


There are 10 if you count the two under the desk!


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

My wife says nobody can see a picture of "that God-awful mess up there." Harsh. Very harsh.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Love all the 'caves'.  I blogged about mine before and I'll try to add the picture. If not, here's the link. Oh, and I cleaned it up for the photo. Normally it's littered with papers, Diet Pepsi cans, coffee cups - you know, the usual writer stuff. http://eveningfades.blogspot.com/2010/01/facing-west.html

(Oh, and I've since moved into my own office, but it looks pretty much the same.)


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> You lost me a 'dog poo in the basement'. I can't write near poo.


I live in Gastown, I am in the eye of the shitticane, and it's not all dog poop


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> There are 10 if you count the two under the desk!


11 if you count the one visible in the trashcan under the desk!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Sweetapple said:


>


Wow, check out those pasty feet...It's like looking at the snow on a sunny day.


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

That pic was too big. Sorry posting from the phone for the first time. 
How about this?


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

We live in Michigan. We are just starting to get any sun. 
I'm more embarrassed for my husband by the Christmas Angry Birds shirt.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Sweetapple said:


> We live in Michigan. We are just starting to get any sun.
> I'm more embarrassed for my husband by the Christmas Angry Birds shirt.


Yeah, I'm in Maryland. Spring came around Christmas here. Love the angry birds shirt.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice and bright and open. Way too much. I'd have to retreat back to my burrow.


----------



## pamclaughton (Feb 21, 2011)

Always a little messy.

http://i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww94/pamclaughton/cave.jpg[/IMG]]


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice view, Pam.


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

Wonderful view, Pam. Wow. I'm envious.


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

pamclaughton said:


> Always a little messy.
> 
> http://i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww94/pamclaughton/cave.jpg[/IMG]]


I don't have to post mine now. Almost identical only without the view.


----------



## pamclaughton (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Brian. It's just a borrowed view, as I'm renting, but looks like I may be here for another year.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Dam_Good, LOVED the video!!  Also, HATED the companions!  Actually "hate" is not the right word.  More like "squeamish fear."    You got your own little ecosystem down there.  I'm a fan of almost every living creatures.. I just don't want most of them sharing my living quarters.

Also, loved the ending credits.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

Jena H said:


> Dam_Good, LOVED the video!! Also, HATED the companions! Actually "hate" is not the right word. More like "squeamish fear."  You got your own little ecosystem down there. I'm a fan of almost every living creatures.. I just don't want most of them sharing my living quarters.
> 
> Also, loved the ending credits.


I get that a lot. Even my pastor, the most open and sweet guy I know, just can't go into our den. But they really make great pets, they are just like me. We both like to hang out in the dark, we're not social, they are misunderstood by many people...

Perfect companions for an oddball like me.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

All this and an orb by the ceiling too. LOL


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

JeanneM said:


> All this and an orb by the ceiling too. LOL


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh pretttty.

I like it a lot!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you! I've always loved Pop Art and back when I was solvent, I redecorated my apt.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Pam, I hate you in the nicest possible way. What views you have!

Jeanne, yours is hands down the coolest  cave of them all. I absolutely love it!


----------



## pamclaughton (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Andrew!  Jeanne, I love your art and space.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks so much!  I also have a great pic (like Twiggy's) of Alex from A Clockwork Orange on the opposite wall. It's scary in a good way.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you, Pam.  I love your view.  I can see Lake Champlain from my window, but it isn't nearly as close up and beautiful as your view.  It must be inspiring to write there.


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

Cool art Jeanne! And from the earlier video post (not the beautiful, wood encased office) I had nightmares about those spiders!

It was so great to see everyone's spaces. It made me get off the couch and clean/ organize mine. As a bonus I went back through my writing files and found some gems I'd forgotten about. Cobwebs out of the office, and maybe out of my mind as well?

 Now I'm off to Pinterest for home office decor ideas!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Kpfowler said:


> Cool art Jeanne! And from the earlier video post (not the beautiful, wood encased office) I had nightmares about those spiders!
> 
> It was so great to see everyone's spaces. It made me get off the couch and clean/ organize mine. As a bonus I went back through my writing files and found some gems I'd forgotten about. Cobwebs out of the office, and maybe out of my mind as well?
> 
> Now I'm off to Pinterest for home office decor ideas!


_Sigh_. Didn't anyone explain to you that the rules are you're not supposed to clean up first?


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

JanneCO said:


> My little cave...I even cleaned it up for you guys!


I am jealous of your U-shaped desk (and the artwork). My desk is made out of a hollow-core door and plywood. I NEED a new desk now.


----------



## pamclaughton (Feb 21, 2011)

JeanneM said:


> Thank you, Pam. I love your view. I can see Lake Champlain from my window, but it isn't nearly as close up and beautiful as your view. It must be inspiring to write there.


Jeanne,
Thanks! I do love the view, but I actually get more writing done on my wobby dining room table that has the most uncomfortable chairs and no view. Crazy, huh? It's right next to my kitchen and I fell into a routine of getting up early, making a big pot of coffee and diving in while I was half awake.


----------



## Claudia Lefeve (Dec 17, 2010)

I used to hate this room until I repainted it a few months ago. I have an upstairs office, but I put so much work into it, I moved the hubby to the other side of the room and made myself at home!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Great mutt. What is that, a sewing machine table?


----------



## TJVitt (Feb 24, 2012)

My desk in its usual "organized chaos" state. I'd take another, wider angle photo but... there's not much more to it. Some paintings on the wall, two crammed bookcases just out of sight to the left. Unfortunately my "cave" is also our living room/dining room/foyer.  At least I finally got my L-desk! It's amazing how convenient it is having the extra table space.

Some day I'll have a true cave... Something with a view, preferably with a U desk, and hopefully with a massive television for a monitor like other photos here. Wowza I'm jealous!


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

I posted the pictures of my office on Pinterest (because I couldn't figure out how to get the pictures on here). Me and technology are very sad together. http://pinterest.com/lilianahart/my-office/


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)




----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

TJVitt said:


> My desk in its usual "organized chaos" state. I'd take another, wider angle photo but... there's not much more to it. Some paintings on the wall, two crammed bookcases just out of sight to the left. Unfortunately my "cave" is also our living room/dining room/foyer.  At least I finally got my L-desk! It's amazing how convenient it is having the extra table space.
> 
> Some day I'll have a true cave... Something with a view, preferably with a U desk, and hopefully with a massive television for a monitor like other photos here. Wowza I'm jealous!


Finally, someone with the writer's essential prop, a brewskie.


----------



## TJVitt (Feb 24, 2012)

> Finally, someone with the writer's essential prop, a brewskie.


Hahaha, only occasionally. I'm afraid to get too much into the habit of beer + writing. My wallet (not to mention my waistband...) wouldn't be able to take the strain.

LilianaHart -- jealous of your bookshelves! The books, they're so... uniform and organized. And plentiful.


----------



## Claudia Lefeve (Dec 17, 2010)

vrabinec said:


> Great mutt. What is that, a sewing machine table?


It is! I found it at an antique store a few years ago. Someone converted it into a little table.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I am jealous of your U-shaped desk (and the artwork). My desk is made out of a hollow-core door and plywood. I NEED a new desk now.


I longed for that U-shape for over a year - my last desk was in my bedroom and was one of those corner things. It was awful. I love this desk so much, and I got it at Overstock for like $800 last Christmas with free shipping. It was so worth it!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

WilliamEsmont said:


>


I love the shape of your desk! I want it...how much? And will you ship to VT?


----------



## Rykymus (Dec 3, 2011)

I'd post a picture of my cave, but embarrassingly enough, I don't know how to insert a photo.

Hints? 

Edited: Thanks JanneCO

Here's my cave. It used to be a patio off the kitchen, but was closed in some years ago. Up until 2 months ago, I was running a computer support/repair business out of this room. Now it's for writing and the occasional workout. The best thing about it is that it's in between the kitchen and my grill and smoker outside. Nothing better than writing books and smokin' meat. (Next royalty check, I'm replacing those ugly purple curtains with venetian blinds!)


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Rykymus said:


> I'd post a picture of my cave, but embarrassingly enough, I don't know how to insert a photo.
> 
> Hints?


I host mine on Photobucket then grab the url under the photo for the


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Rykymus said:


> Nothing better than writing books and smokin' meat. (Next royalty check, I'm replacing those ugly purple curtains with venetian blinds!)


Nice! I agree, the close proximity to the BBQ is paramount.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Rykymus said:


> I'd post a picture of my cave, but embarrassingly enough, I don't know how to insert a photo.
> 
> Hints?
> 
> ...


What kind of planes are those in the picture on the far wall?


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Not sure if this'll work. Here goes.

During the day, I'll typically write in the chair on the right. I prefer the chair on the left, but so does the dog. When the sun is in my eyes, I move to the couch on the left.










At night I write in the loveseat with my drink on the little wall table to the right. It's a pain to have to get up to get the books on the left, and many times I have to go downstairs for them.










If I want to look something up on the internet, I have to run down to the office, because I don't have the internet on the laptop.










And if I want to look something up in one of my other books, I have to run down to the basement and dig through the boxes for the book I want.










Maybe all that running around is one of the reasons why I'm such a slow writer.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Some sweet digs here. Er, I mean "caves."

Here's mine. Top floor of an 1887 Queen Anne hotel. Converted into a home, lo these past 30 years.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Dude, I am so jealous of all you people with actual houses with extra rooms and stuff. Meanwhile, I sit typing this on my ratty hand-me-down couch in my little apartment and promise myself that I'll get to be a real adult someday. (I always thought, by the time I was thirty-one, I'd have a washer and dryer in my house, but alas... )


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Valerie, I know how you feel. I would give anything to have a home.  I live in a tiny apt. and the only reason I was able to redecorate in that way was because of a small inheritance.  Not enough to change my life, but enough to distract me from having to live in low income housing, in a not so nice neighborhood.  We will get there, don't worry.


----------



## TJVitt (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, I'm jealous of all the true caves posted here. I've always promised myself "someday" there'll be my own office. My own little, private square of the world.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I've posted a picture of my office before, so I won't bother doing it again. I will say, though, that I'm about to get a nice addition-- a soft and floomphy loveseat where I can sit and do my editing. My brother-in-law had a nice one he was getting rid of, and I claimed it. I've been wanting to add a chair where I can sit, relax, and read my books on my Kindle, so this'll be nice.


----------



## Rykymus (Dec 3, 2011)

vrabinec: Those are A-10 Warthogs. My daughter buys me a calendar every year for my birthday, always with military aircraft because she knows I love them.

TJVitt: Don't be too jealous, I share my cave with our cat's litter box. Sometimes, it's not so pleasant.


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is where I have my desk, but most of my writing happens on the front room love seat behind. The IMac and the other monitor was for web design, though I don't do that anymore. I use the MacBook Pro (5 years old) for my writing.


----------



## Logan R. (May 13, 2011)

Here's my "cave". Yes, the Xbox distracts me, but I have nowhere else to put it.


----------



## herocious (May 20, 2011)

Love this thread. Fully plan on sending a picture of my "cave" in. I like the stand/sit station, as I find my bones itching to alternate between the two when in the heat of writing.

Briefly, my cave varies, but the last novel I finished was all done on a tray table and a netbook. I sat on the edge of the bed in our bedroom, facing a window.

I'll recreate the scene and take a picture once I find my camera.

Keep on sharing!


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

JeanneM said:


> I love the shape of your desk! I want it...how much? And will you ship to VT?


i got it at IKEA, actually...


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

Douglas E Wright said:


> Here is where I have my desk, but most of my writing happens on the front room love seat behind. The IMac and the other monitor was for web design, though I don't do that anymore. I use the MacBook Pro (5 years old) for my writing.


Nice! I'm also a portrait photographer and graphic designer, and I'd kill for that much screen space


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

Kpfowler said:


> Nice! I'm also a portrait photographer and graphic designer, and I'd kill for that much screen space


I do use the iMac for photoshop, but again, most times I use the laptop. However, when I get my edits in Word, I use the iMac for that so I can properly read why something was deleted. Though, you can't see it in the picture, the edits of my 'Escaping the Harvest' novel is on, as is the revision on the laptop.


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

Douglas E Wright said:


> I do use the iMac for photoshop, but again, most times I use the laptop. However, when I get my edits in Word, I use the iMac for that so I can properly read why something was deleted. Though, you can't see it in the picture, the edits of my 'Escaping the Harvest' novel is on, as is the revision on the laptop.


You sound like me. "I use the ipad for this, the laptop for this and this, the desktop for that"


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2012)

JeanneM said:


> Valerie, I know how you feel. I would give anything to have a home. I live in a tiny apt. and the only reason I was able to redecorate in that way was because of a small inheritance. Not enough to change my life, but enough to distract me from having to live in low income housing, in a not so nice neighborhood. We will get there, don't worry.


Houses are 1+ million here in Vancouver...


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Remember this quaint little space? Bahahahahaha

This is what it looks like today, after publishing...and this is fairly clean.

And where has Sicklove been? When's that erotic bromance come out, anyway? I was looking forward to it!


----------



## merryxmas (Jun 21, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Remember this quaint little space? Bahahahahaha
> 
> This is what it looks like today, after publishing...and this is fairly clean.
> 
> And where has Sicklove been? When's that erotic bromance come out, anyway? I was looking forward to it!


Mother of god...

The amount of folders and icons on your desktop in the former would drive me absolutely mad. It burns my eyes it does. Kill it with fire!!


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

This isn't a cave, it's a sticky-note farm...


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

merryxmas said:


> Mother of god...
> 
> The amount of folders and icons on your desktop in the former would drive me absolutely mad. It burns my eyes it does. Kill it with fire!!


You should see my other screen! I have no aversion to pasting sticky notes anywhere I can...and icons on the desktop...pfffttt...what desktop?


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> I can't write near poo.


Jeez, Elle, your ways are so idiosyncratic!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

JanneCO said:


>


LOL! I put stickies all across the bottom of my monitor just like that, Janne!


----------



## Robert Brumm (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is my corner of the basement where the magic happens.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Robert Brumm said:


> Here is my corner of the basement where the magic happens.


I like it - in true cave style! Is that a dog bed under the desk?


----------



## Robert Brumm (Jul 17, 2012)

Yep! I actually took the pic when for once, the dog wasn't sleeping under the desk and the cats weren't sleeping on the chair.


----------

